# OTA Signal Strength



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

An observation: Compared to the vip211, the OTA signal strength on the vip222 is pretty weak. This use to be the case with the vip211 until they fixed it with a software update. Be nice to do the same with the 222.


----------

